#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > Autodesk - Autocad: Ιστότοποι

## SMBD

---

----------


## tserpe

Υπάρχει κάποιο εγχειρίδιο στο ιντερνετ για το autocad με τα βασικά και τις εντολές;

----------


## Xάρης

*Tutorials:*
AutoCAD Tutorials από το cadtutorΔιάβασμα ιδιοτήτων από οντότητες του Autocad

*Εργαλεία - Πρόσθετα:*
ΙσοϋψείςΔημιουργία PDF μέσα από το AutoCADΔημιουργία DTΜCad Tools for engineers

*Blocks:*
Civil and architectural blocks2D and 3D carsPlumbingTreePeople

*Viewers:*
Autodesk DwgTrueViewAutodesk Design ReviewOpen Source cad viewersFree Dwg Viewer 6.2

----------

